# Urine leakage - due to constipation?



## julieannboo (Jan 17, 2011)

for the past two months or so - sometimes when i go for a wee after i have finished i pull up my pants, then about 10 seconds later a small drop of wee will leak out.i have very constipated - only going to the toliet every three days or so.could this urine leakage be connected to the constipation?(i have had no children)thanks.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Constipation can wreak havoc with your bladder as well. Depending on where the constipation is it can either push onto the bladder making you pee more often or not at all if you have an impaction. Once the constipation resolves the water works should sort themselves out. Are you taking anything for the constipation?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well also you can do Kegels exercises to tone those muscles. And I would avoid straining!Here is an excellent article on how to do Kegels:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kegel-exercises/WO00119


----------



## julieannboo (Jan 17, 2011)

em_t said:


> Constipation can wreak havoc with your bladder as well. Depending on where the constipation is it can either push onto the bladder making you pee more often or not at all if you have an impaction. Once the constipation resolves the water works should sort themselves out. Are you taking anything for the constipation?


thanks. only peppermint oil.i don't want to take laxatives.is there anything else that you would recommend?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

julieannboo said:


> thanks. only peppermint oil.i don't want to take laxatives.is there anything else that you would recommend?


If you want to go down the natural route, magnesium supplements can be useful (just make sure it doesn't contain calcium, which is constipating) or Vitamin C (up to a max of 1500mg). I know you said you didn't want to try laxatives but Movicol works really well for lots of people, its not a stimulant laxative so won't make you feel I've gotta go but adds water to the bowel making it softer. And then there's always prune juice!Hope it clears up soon, constipation's miserable!


----------



## hayfield89uk (Jun 16, 2009)

hello, i get the same problem, mines more the fact that i leak and that i dont have a lot of warning if i need a wee. i get mostly constipation and always have a bloated stomach, i have been told its becuse bowels can swell and it pushes against the bladder making you want to go more or leak. i havent really found anything that helps this, its a case of wearing incontinence pads and waiting for it to go away


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I chronically strain all the time and its caused me to have a weak pelvic floor,so now have a weak bladder.I'm not constipated as others are,i strain all the time but my bowel movements are always soft,just wont come out in the normal way!!


----------

